# metacam



## pcm (Feb 17, 2021)

Hello, I have an old girl, close to 9 years old. She was limping and I took her to the vet. He said "arthritis" and gave her metacam. She has been on it for 2 months and it really helped her. the vet won't refill her prescription without another exam and xrays plus other tests. I would rather not do this and don't know what to do now. any suggestions? I don't want her to suffer but at this time I don't have the funds for extensive tests. I'm sad but in a bind.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can try .325 mg aspirin dissolved in a gallon of water. 

I can understand your vet's hesitance. All NSAIDS have harmful side effects. Even the aspirin. 

Were the bottoms of her feet examined? The reason I'm asking is that I've had several that reached ten years and older but I didn't see any arthritis signs.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome to the forum! Definitely check her feet as Robin suggested.


----------



## pcm (Feb 17, 2021)

yes, the vet checked her feet and legs. he manipulated her legs and feet too. She is a very large chicken so maybe that contributed to her issues. The vet made sure she wasn't laying and then gave her the metacam. She is in a coop with 4 other chickens. How would you suggest giving her the water and aspirin? Two chickens are laying and the other two are as old as she is and are not laying. 
Thank you for your suggestion!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are there any wet treats they get? You can mix 3 cc's of the diluted aspirin into her treat.


----------



## pcm (Feb 17, 2021)

They get dried meal worms and fresh produce. What do you think of reconstituting the worms in the diluted aspirin? I'll think about what else I can give her separately from the other girls.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

pcm said:


> yes, the vet checked her feet and legs. he manipulated her legs and feet too. She is a very large chicken so maybe that contributed to her issues. The vet made sure she wasn't laying and then gave her the metacam. She is in a coop with 4 other chickens. How would you suggest giving her the water and aspirin? Two chickens are laying and the other two are as old as she is and are not laying.
> Thank you for your suggestion!


I have one morbidly obese roo who is only about a year old but is getting lame due to leg/weight issues.


----------



## pcm (Feb 17, 2021)

My girl is a Brahma so I expected her to be large. I didn't know chickens could get obese! She doesn't seem to be any bigger than she has been for many years but I'm not sure either. She is not aggressive and I haven't noticed her "hogging" the food so I didn't think there was a problem with eating too much. Oh boy! I'm learning all the time.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

They ge


pcm said:


> My girl is a Brahma so I expected her to be large. I didn't know chickens could get obese! She doesn't seem to be any bigger than she has been for many years but I'm not sure either. She is not aggressive and I haven't noticed her "hogging" the food so I didn't think there was a problem with eating too much. Oh boy! I'm learning all the time.


They generally don't get obese but they can.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, it's time to break out Goliath's pic. 

PCM, he's a sight to see.

PCM, what about some warm oatmeal? Or a little yoghurt?


----------



## pcm (Feb 17, 2021)

Good ideas, I'll try those. Thank you robin. Your avatar, I had a silkie like that once. She was such a good girl and very friendly too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That girl in my pic was sweet but could never be shown. She flipped out everytime I tried to put her in my truck. 

I'm going to see if I can find PJ's pic of Goliath.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Found Goliath, scroll down. He's the massive white bird.

https://www.chickenforum.com/thread...hicken-coop-so-i-was-game-to-try.16084/page-4


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, it's time to break out Goliath's pic.
> 
> PCM, he's a sight to see.
> 
> PCM, what about some warm oatmeal? Or a little yoghurt?


Here is Goliath in action, a few inches of vertical lift, very little forward motion. He is gentle and crows on command. It's interesting you mentioned oatmeal. I have been making a rice cooker pot of it everyday as a treat for my birds.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

pcm said:


> Hello, I have an old girl, close to 9 years old. She was limping and I took her to the vet. He said "arthritis" and gave her metacam. She has been on it for 2 months and it really helped her. the vet won't refill her prescription without another exam and xrays plus other tests. I would rather not do this and don't know what to do now. any suggestions? I don't want her to suffer but at this time I don't have the funds for extensive tests. I'm sad but in a bind.


Find another vet, the old girl is 9 years old for heaven's sake! Make her happy!


----------



## pcm (Feb 17, 2021)

Skippy, we don't have that many vets that see chickens but I'm looking for another! Great suggestion and am hoping a new vet will be more accommodating.


----------



## pcm (Feb 17, 2021)

Robin, Goliath is beautiful!! I can't have a roo, neighbor's don't like the crowing.


----------



## pcm (Feb 17, 2021)

Slippy. Autocorrect is a drag!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

pcm said:


> Robin, Goliath is beautiful!! I can't have a roo, neighbor's don't like the crowing.


We were in a discussion about birds getting fat. Poultry Judge said he had a rooster that was massive. Then he finally posted pics. I think everyone of us fell in love with that big boy because he's just so lovable.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

pcm said:


> Slippy. Autocorrect is a drag!


Friend of mine turned hers off because some of the gobbly **** it auto corrected to made no sense.


----------

